# Kubuntu sound issue



## mab1376 (Dec 25, 2007)

on my laptop it auto detects my realtek HDA chip no prob and auto configs ALSA but does not playback anything.

any suggestions

im running 7.10 btw


----------



## panchoman (Dec 25, 2007)

try getting a version higher, i had the same problem with ubuntu, i got gusty gibbon and it worked fine


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 25, 2007)

7.10 is gusty gibbon. the next version (8.04)  is hardy heron and is still alpha


----------



## xfire (Dec 26, 2007)

You need to get the drivers. 
http://sathyasays.com/2007/12/09/fixing-no-sound-bug-on-dell-inspiron-1520-in-ubuntu-gutsy/


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

Try using the legacy OSS driver. Under the KDE Control Center, choose OSS as your sound server.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 26, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Try using the legacy OSS driver. Under the KDE Control Center, choose OSS as your sound server.



oss does not work. i also tried the driver on realteks site and all it did was remove the sound system...

my mobo is a compal ifl90 btw


----------



## btarunr (Dec 26, 2007)

Get back to KDE CC > Sound Server > ALSA, manually set the sample rate ro 44100 Hz, 16 bit/sample, restart sound-system


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 27, 2007)

btarunr said:


> Get back to KDE CC > Sound Server > ALSA, manually set the sample rate ro 44100 Hz, 16 bit/sample, restart sound-system



that also did not work


----------



## Ripper3 (Dec 27, 2007)

D'you mean there's absolutely no sound, or that media players are the only things not playing audio?

If the latter, install some codecs, can't remember the commands I used, but just search on Ubuntu forums, someone will have posted it by now.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 27, 2007)

yes absolutely no sound whatsoever  

i wish they would add the  realtek HDA chip into the restricted driver manager since realtek does make their own linux driver.


----------



## xfire (Dec 28, 2007)

do solution number 3 of the link I gave.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 29, 2007)

no good....


----------



## xfire (Dec 29, 2007)

aren't you using a sound card? If you cant find creative drivers and descided to use the onboard ones did you plug in the speakers to the outputs of ur mobo?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 29, 2007)

There's no Creative X-Fi Driver for 32-bit Linux.


----------



## xfire (Dec 29, 2007)

oops didnot see that its on the laptop.
Do you get the sound when you logon. What sort of files are you trying to play MP3 isn't supported out of the box.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 29, 2007)

no sound at logon, and not sound when i playback an mp3 (installed support) or test file in sound system settings.


----------



## xfire (Dec 29, 2007)

Try the ubuntu forums they might be able to help.


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah i posted they made some suggestions also with no luck, i think i might need to update my kenel im using 2.6.22-14-generic
2.6.23-12 is out, how do i update my kernel?


----------



## btarunr (Dec 29, 2007)

That's like building a space-shuttle. You're better off downloading the latest stable build of Kubuntu. Else switch to another distro, like OpenSuSE/ Mint.


----------



## xfire (Dec 29, 2007)

If it helps I have the DVD version of 7.10 and it worked out of the box for me.
Open synaptic package manager in search type realtek and see if any sound relating stuff are there and install 'em. Also try 7.04 if in live cd the sound works and do check the restricted driver manager(do you get any message?)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 29, 2007)

that is strange. ive got good sound coming from a 7 year old thinkpad


----------



## mab1376 (Dec 29, 2007)

well the older it is with linux the more chances you have of compatibility.

im guessing the ALC268 chip is fairly new since alot of people seem to have the same issue of you search the net.


----------

